# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  BASES FISIOLÓGICAS PARA APLICAR BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANEJO EN LA NUTRICIÓN DE LA ABEJA MELÍFERA

## Polinizaciones

BASES FISIOLÓGICAS PARA APLICAR BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANEJO EN LA NUTRICIÓN DE LA ABEJA MELÍFERA    *DOCENTES**Dr. Gabriel Sarlo. Argentina.* *Ing. Agr. Rosana Díaz* Titulada de Ingeniera Agrónoma por la Universidad de la Republica (UDELAR)(1995), es Magister en Desarrollo Rural Sustentable(2012) (UDELAR). Diplomada en Responsable de calidad en el sector cadenas agroalimentarias(2005). Diplomada y especialización en sistemas de Gestión de la Calidad (LS-QV)(2006).Asesor técnico extensionista en Dirección General de la Granja del Ministerio Ganadería Agricultura y Pesca de Uruguay(MGAP) (desde 1997). Profesora asesora consultora de Instituto de Estudios Sociales de Uruguay de educación a distancia y extensión (Desde 2004). Docente de  Facultad de Ciencias Agrarias - Universidad de la Empresa(UDE). Profesor asesor en distintos institutos de Uruguay y Argentina en formación a distancia (desde 2004).  *PRESENTACIÓN*En forma generalizada se puede definir la nutrición como la manera sistematizada de proporcionar alimentos que contengan los nutrientes necesarios para que las abejas realicen de manera adecuada todas sus funciones biológicas. Por otro lado la fisiología es la ciencia que estudia las funciones de los seres vivos, es decir reúne los principios de las ciencias exactas, dando sentido a aquellas interacciones de los elementos básicos de un ser vivo con su entorno y explicando el porqué de cada diferente situación en que se puedan encontrar estos elementos.
En este contexto el curso brindará información para comprender el por qué del comportamiento animal, para establecer una adecuada nutrición por parte de un apicultor. En resumen saber cómo funciona para saber manejar la nutrición y su importancia en el potencial de una abeja saludable.
Se espera que el alumno participe activamente a través del aula virtual, foros y proyectos personales. Al finalizar el curso cada alumno sintetizará los principales conceptos adquiridos a través de un trabajo final que se evaluará.  *OBJETIVOS*El objetivo principal del Curso es adquirir conceptos básicos de la fisiología animal con la finalidad de que el alumno sea capaz de usar esta información para entender los fundamentos biológicos y apliquen técnicas de nutrición que les permitan mantener una alta productividad y competitividad en la cadena de valor apícola.
Específicamente, lograr que los participantes puedan:  Analizar y relacionar la fisiología de la abeja y con la nutrición.Analizar la alimentación natural de las abejas y su relación con la suplementación energética y proteica.Analizar la interacción del entorno de las abejas y su relación con trastornos nutricionales.Desarrollar un Plan de manejo nutricional en una empresa apícola y formular raciones.  *METODOLOGÍA*El curso se desarrolla en modalidad a distancia, a través de internet (e  learning), con una dedicación estimada de unas 8 horas semanales, 12 módulos, completando 12 semanas de duración.
Todas las actividades se desarrollarán dentro del Aula Virtual, cada estudiante tendrá un clave personal de acceso a través de la cual podrá acceder al material, foros de intercambio, consultas a los docentes, consignas de trabajo y evaluaciones.
El curso será asincrónico, cada estudiante podrá disponer de sus tiempos para la lectura, interacción y trabajo durante el curso, esto siempre siguiendo el cronograma semanal previsto y las indicaciones de los tutores.
Cada módulo tiene una duración semanal y el material está basado en presentaciones en Power Point, lecturas en PDF, videos , y audios.
Se realizarán tareas de interacción entre el grupo con los docentes a través del foro, tareas en cada módulo y se realizará un trabajo final integrador de los contenidos basado en la resolución de un caso teórico - práctico.  *EVALUACIÓN:*El objetivo principal de la evaluación es determinar el grado en que los participantes han alcanzado los objetivos de aprendizaje planteados al inicio del curso.
Se ha estipulado una actividad para cada módulo debiendo el alumno realizar al menos un 80% de las tareas propuestas y la aprobación de un trabajo final con 50 %.
Se espera que las actividades y el trabajo final:  Reflejen alta creatividad y esfuerzo en la redacción y en los contenidos.Tengan coherencia considerando la propuesta del docente.Transmitan el aporte personal de cada uno de los participantes a partir de las lecturas hechas y la experiencia directa.Se tomará en consideración la participación en los foros.  *PROGRAMA**MÓDULO 0.*  Presentaciones personales y del curso.Familiarización con la plataforma del curso. *MÓDULO 1. MARCO TEÓRICO DE LA FISIOLOGÍA ANIMAL Y SU RELACIÓN CON LA NUTRICIÓN EN ABEJAS*  *MÓDULO 2. LA DINÁMICA POBLACIONAL EN UNA COLONIA DE ABEJAS*  *MÓDULO 3. ALIMENTACIÓN: NÉCTAR*  *MÓDULO 4. ALIMENTACIÓN: POLEN*  *MÓDULO 5. ALIMENTACIÓN: AGUA, SALES Y EXCRECIÓN*  *MÓDULO 6. RESPUESTA DE LAS ABEJAS A LA INGESTIÓN DE ALIMENTOS*  *MÓDULO 7. INTERACCIONES CON EL ENTORNO Y SU RELACIÓN CON EL BIENESTAR DE LAS ABEJAS*  *MÓDULO 8. RELACIONES TÉRMICAS EN LAS ABEJAS Y LA IMPORTANCIA EN LA NUTRICIÓN*  *MÓDULO 9. TRATAMIENTOS NUTRICIONALES DENTRO DE LOS TRASTORNOS ALIMENTICIOS*  *MÓDULO 10. SISTEMA DE INTEGRACIÓN: PRACTICAS NUTRICIONALES. FORMULACIÓN DE RACIONES*  *MÓDULO 11. PLAN DE MANEJO NUTRICIONAL EN UNA EMPRESA APÍCOLA. CONCLUSIONES DEL CURSO*  *MÓDULO 12. TRABAJO FINAL*  *COSTO*El costo del curso es de U$S 300 (trescientos dólares americanos), gestionando el registro y el pago antes del *22 de Mayo de 2015* se obtiene una bonificación por inscripción anticipada siendo el costo de *U$S 250 (doscientos cincuenta dólares americanos)*.
Alumnos, Egresados y Docentes de la Facultad de Ciencias Agrarias U$S 200 (doscientos dólares americanos), sujeto a disponibilidad.
Socios ALGAU U$S 150 (ciento cincuenta dólares americanos).  *FECHA DE COMIENZO**2 de Junio de 2015*     
A todos los interesados, si formamos un buen grupo de Peru que desee llevar el curso, yo puedo contactarme con los responsables para que nos hagan un descuento grupal, yo ya lleve cursos similares con ellos, muy buenos!!!! 
Contactos:  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  f_oporto_l@hotmail.com 
Fernando Oporto 
RPC: 958799876
Mov: 959656995Temas similares: Artículo: Adex recomienda implementar Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas para posicionar granos andinos Artículo: Productores del Cusco buscan aplicar prácticas de cultivo sostenibles Artículo: Indecopi presenta norma sobre buenas prácticas para la quinua y cañihua CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Manual de Prácticas para el Mejor Manejo Postcosecha del Mango

----------

